# Live bait, lake conroe, near 1097



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Anybody got a good place to buy some minnows around the 1097 bridge on conroe? The one place we typically hit that we can find em at, only has small fries...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

The Citgo between Lewis Creek Bridge and Willis pm 1097 sales them. They are 3 bucks a dozen though.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Hey, Bozo...just wanted to say that...lol*



Bozo said:


> The Citgo between Lewis Creek Bridge and Willis pm 1097 sales them. They are 3 bucks a dozen though.


 ********That's the place that has the tiny, half dead, minnows ... Davoh, if you'll keep going west on FM1097 past the Scotts Ridge cutoff, up about 2.5 miles on the right, is a convience store that opens @ 6:00 am.Think it's Larry's or L & M store. Fairly nice Indian dude, and minnows are $2.25/dozen,i believe. At least they're big enough and lively enough to fish with!


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

You can also jump over on to FM 830 by way of Cude Cemetery road and go to 830 marina. They have good minnows usually. Hesells them for around $2.35 a dozen.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Minnows on the way to Conroe*

Place in Magnolia about a mile or two off FM1774 on Nichol Sawmill just opened up with minnows.

D & W's Bait Shop
30019 Lazy Brook Lane
Magnolia, TX 77355

Phone 281-259-4493

SSNJOHN


----------

